# Sandi soft tissue damage



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Sandi the yellow lab~

had some front right leg problems this morning. It happened in the morning after she got up at no other time has she shown any signs of being in pain other than in the morning. She was absolutely fine yesterday. Took her for her normal walk as usual no problems. So I assumed it could be something she got in her paw. Also she runs very very fast up the stairs she could have actually hit her leg on the steps I don't know. Then ate as usual, went to sleep as usual no signs of any problems got up the next morning and she was not wanting to walk much on her right front leg. She was clinging and lifting that leg and then crying. She seemed like she was fine no crying but still not wanting to put No pressure or weight and lifting that leg, so called and made an apt. with the vet! My hubby and daughter took her in and the vet said soft tissue damage most likely. She wanted to give her an anti inflammatory but because she had been on low dosage aspirin (I did this because she seems to be sitting funny on her hind legs like an arthritic prob so Dr. Me looked it up and I found out it was fine to do this and the Vet said it was ok but she could not give her the anti inflammatory unless she was off the low dose asprin for 7 days ) so sandi was given her tramodol a weeks worth to take 1 and 1/2 pills 2X's a day. She weighs 86#. Oh No,right now she just ran towards the door crying ( I am positive its pain)my hubby was going out and she wants to go with him! Wow hard to confine this dog. She's suppose to rest for two weeks! No walks. This is going to be a tough one! If things get no better she will need to be x rayed then see if its anything more major! Its just when you look up soft tissue, it can be so many things! The vet thoroughly checked her and said she was fine otherwise from what the hubby and daughter told me! She seems to be in some pain right now so hopefully the tramodol will kick in soon!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ooohh, poor Sandi. If its not one thing its another right? FWIW, Lola the pug puppy hurt her back leg a week ago - the exact same sort of thing. They took her to the vet who x-rayed, no bones broken and no tendons or ligament damage. She is still favouring it and limping, alot. She has been swimming everyday, and the other day I looked at her leg whilst it was wet and you could see the skin, it was just black from bruising. Absolutely no idea what on earth she did to cause it either. 
She is also on pain killers. She is getting better, but very slowly.....so I would limit Sandi's exercise to just going out to pee for a couple of days, no running or anything, and then if it doesn't start to get marginally better, take her back to the vet. How about ice packs? Or know anyone (other than me - feel like a trip?) with a pool? I know from experience muscle damage can take a very long time to heal.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Sorry wags, if Sandi wasn't on the aspirin this is the perfect time for metacam. My boy Leo just had a "hitch in his get along" I know it is from running like a crazy man when he plays or jumping on my hugely high bed. I don't even run him to the vet, he gets 50mg tramadol twice a day and metacam once every 24 hrs. It took 3 days and he's been back to normal for about 4 days now. Metacam is a great antiinflammatory/pain med and I always make sure I have it on hand. You might think about getting some to keep on hand. Good luck, and I hope Sandi feels better soon.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Good advice! I had not thought of an ice pack (DUH) so I will do this right now! Also time to open my pool! That would most likely be best for her and she loves loves loves to swim! Thanks for the advice! Yes, also the worst part is what the heck did she do? From a normal day~ to a night ~and wake up~ BOOM~ her one legs bad Jeeze cannot figure it out though! She just now yelped again trying to get up ugh! I'm going to ice her right now! Thanks!!!!!!!!
PS~ thats the hardest part ~trying to keep her from doing things~ yikes is that miserable for her!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Whitelo~
Thanks so much for telling me about the metacam. I am picking this up or going to order it for sure! My other dog is on tramodol so that was no biggie for me to put her on it for pain. Now ,since shes off the asprin ~yah today first day ~ha well anyway ~is it like the vet said? Wait 7 days then I can put her on the metacam and how long am I suppose put her on it?~I am sure they have instructions though I can read on the bottle ~but can I start her on this in 7 days? Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

With any drugs or meds I don't like to keep them on anything long term so I just play it by ear, but in Sandi's case I would go by what your vet suggests.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hope she's better soon Wags!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Well today she was of course still limping and crys still when she gets up or goes to the door to try to go outside. Then she gets around a bit and she seems to be doing ok! Then she goes to lay down and if she doesnt get that laying just right, she crys again! I am not liking this one at all! Well I have ordered the metacam from doctors fosters and smith so hopefully fast delivery which of course makes no sense because I cant give it to her until the 7 days off asprin! UGH! Oh well the tramodol isnt kicking in as fast as I want it too. But she is getting nice bones to chew as I sit by her and say Ok Sandi we have to just lay here and gee eat bones all day! She has no complaints with this one haha! Its the getting up and going thats bothering her! Have to get that pool open!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Sounds a lot like what Riddle did a few weeks back. I'm not sure how, but she strained a tricep on her left front leg. Every time she got up she'd limp for a bit, then once the blood got flowing she was fine. 

Our vet put her on a homeopathic pain remedy called Traumeel, we did laser therapy twice a week, and she was on leash walks only for three weeks. She's good to go now.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Savage Destiny said:


> Sounds a lot like what Riddle did a few weeks back. I'm not sure how, but she strained a tricep on her left front leg. Every time she got up she'd limp for a bit, then once the blood got flowing she was fine.
> 
> Our vet put her on a homeopathic pain remedy called Traumeel, we did laser therapy twice a week, and she was on leash walks only for three weeks. She's good to go now.


Now this I have not heard of TRAUMEEL> I am going to look into this. She is right now just on what works out to 3 tramadol a day. and well right now seems to be still in pain and its day two. But I can't do anything else the vet said until after 7 days off the asprin I had her on which would be saturday. i ordered the metacam but am also wondering if I got the traumeel since its homeopathic if she could have that with it! Hmmmm have to look into this! Thankyou for that! I have a pool so I will be opening this ! My hubby doesnt want to(Living in Illinois not quiet pool weather yet but too bad heehee) but I am like ummmm yes Dear (No I really didnt say Dear I said something else that I cant say here heehee)its an emergency UGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! The laser therapy sounds very interesing also! But for now I just want to get the pool open UGHHHHHHHHH! He better open it!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

You should be able to find the traumeel at any healthfood store, I use it on my self a lot. It comes in gel or ointment form, the ointment is less concentrated then the gel.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> You should be able to find the traumeel at any healthfood store, I use it on my self a lot. It comes in gel or ointment form, the ointment is less concentrated then the gel.


I have two health food stores pretty close so I think I will take a run up there and get this! I thought it was pills thats why I said about waiting the 7 days but since its an ointment, I can apply this today! Thanks again you"ve been so helpful! I do appreciate this! alot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I didn't know it came in gel or ointment, lol. Riddle's were tablets! She got 1 300mg tablet twice a day, not with food. Homeopathic remedies aren't meant to go in the stomach, so I had to crush the pills and pour the powder in her cheek pouches. Traumeel is a human remedy, but it is often used for dogs in the sport world.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I went and got the traumeel! Seems to me that it did help with applying it! She's still limping but no crying well it is day three today! The tramodol has kicked in also! I did see the traumeel in the pill form also! I may just go back and pick it up for after she's done with the tramodol if she needs it. What happened with the metacam I placed the order with Fosters and smith where I have done this before but the vet wouldn't approve it since they gave me tramadol! Ugh ! But I can see their point they told me if she needs this I should bring her back in then. I am like what you cant just prescribe when I ordered it! They already charged my 64 dollars for her the first time I am like hmmmm they must want more money!!! Oh well sol far the traumeel and the tramodol are working well she's still limping and all but not crying! Yeah! The bad thing was yesterday when the other dogs all went for a walk and she just stared at us through the window in the door! That was hard! But I had two kids at home so they at least were there for her which I don't think made her feel that much better as the other three trotted off for their walk! Well soon enough she will get to go! Ok so so far so good thanks to all who gave me the great advice I appreciate it so much! AGAIN A BIG THANKYOU TO THE FOLKS WHO RESPONDED!:biggrin:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

So glad to hear she's doing better Wags. You're a good mum.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

That really sucks about your vet, mine pretty much will do whatever it takes to make me happy. I ordered mine through them, but they also make a generic version but it expires way too soon for my liking, so I will spend the extra money for the name brand.

I'm glad the traumeel helped Sandi somewhat, but you really should tell your vet you want to have certain medications "on hand" because you have so many dogs that are getting up in age. Good Luck!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> That really sucks about your vet, mine pretty much will do whatever it takes to make me happy. I ordered mine through them, but they also make a generic version but it expires way too soon for my liking, so I will spend the extra money for the name brand.
> 
> I'm glad the traumeel helped Sandi somewhat, but you really should tell your vet you want to have certain medications "on hand" because you have so many dogs that are getting up in age. Good Luck!


Yes you are right! I do go there often enough haha! I am going to tell them this! What happend is when Sandi went in to the vet with hubby and daughter (which doesnt matter) but when you call and its like an emergency~ well whatever ~you are bringing your dog in no matter what you get whoever you get then. I usually see two out of the(cant remmebr how many) doctors at this practice but in this case I had no choice. It was take this vet at this time sort of thing anyway, then when I placed the order the receptionist actually from the vets office, called me and told me I could not have the metacam because they would want ot re~see sandi which hmmm when they went in this particular vet wanted to put her on an anti~inflammitory drug but well because of the asprin then went with tramadol. so yah I dont get why I cant have it for like when shes off the tramadol on saturday. Shes not my normal vet so I can always call the one I have for my other lab . He's very easy to work with and respects what you tell him and understands what you feel your dog needs! probably just her a newbie or something! I wil place that call tommorrow and see what they say!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I think it would be good to get a second opinion, it sounds like the one vet is just tossing you around with no real answers. 

I am glad that the poor girl is feeling a bit better though!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Savage Destiny said:


> I think it would be good to get a second opinion, it sounds like the one vet is just tossing you around with no real answers.
> 
> I am glad that the poor girl is feeling a bit better though!


This vet ~like I said is one I am not farmiliar with~,(and my hubby and daughter took her) so she may be a newbie and the two i see regularily, know my dogs(but in this case took whoever I could get to get her in fast) and the one is fantastic with labs, so i will be calling him or telling the receptionist to have him call me! And I am so glad shes doing much better now! YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS! But still limping no crying though so YEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Have to call there soon!!!!!!! Thanks again!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah!!!!!!!!!!! I finally called this morning to try to get a hold of my one vet! The one whos good with labs! The receptionist told me he was in today, so I would be on a call list for him to call me back when he got a chance! He called back (NICE) and he chatted with me briefly, and well I have to bring Gordon in for his check up so he said if Sandi is not doing better he would just see her no pay woohoo well probably because I have to bring in Gordon (normal yearly checkup) well anyway he said he didnt mind giving her the metacam at all if she needs it! Well I feel relieved! At least now I can get it and yep hes a great vet!


----------

